# Butternut squash



## Isa (Jun 8, 2008)

Hello all

I have read butternut squash were good for tortoises. Hermy (a Hermann ) is 1 year old. I heard baby tortoise should not eat pumpkin but can I give butternut squash to hermy (I think it is in the same family of a pumpkin), if yes, can I give her some every week or only as a treat once in a while

Thanks

Isa


----------



## egyptiandan (Jun 8, 2008)

I give my tortoises butternut squash once a week.  Yes it has the same worming effect as pumpkin, just not in as high a concentration as pumpkin.

Danny


----------



## Diana Stone (Jun 8, 2008)

I have given my torts butternut squash too. I put it in the food chopper to make it small and easy to swallow. They love it as much as carrots.


----------



## Isa (Jun 8, 2008)

Thanks 

Can I give her some even if she is 1 year old?

Hermy lovesss carrots as much as she loves sweet potatos 

Thanks 

Isa


----------



## egyptiandan (Jun 8, 2008)

Yes you can Isa 

Danny


----------



## Isa (Jun 9, 2008)

Thanks Danny

Hermy is going to be very happy 

Isa


----------



## elegans (Jun 9, 2008)

Feed away, I give it to all of my guys. I also feed a HUGE amount of pumpkin for a very short period of time right after Halloween, when I get all of the unsold pumpkins for free from a few grocery stores. Again with no ill affect. On my big guys I don't even bother to remove the seed from them anymore. The seeds sprout and they eat the pumpkin sprouts, wow now that is recycling! LOL Best wishes Douglas Beard / Flora & Fauna


----------



## Isa (Jun 10, 2008)

Thanks Elegans

I gave a bit of butternut squash to Hermy yesterday. I could tell she really liked that , her face was all dirty haha

Isa


----------

